# Bolts



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I have an '03 Prairie 650. I got a 2 in receiver hitch and the stock bolts on the rear axle housing are not about 5-7 mm short. I need longer bolts but can't find any grade 2 or higher. I found Class 8.8 but not sure. They are factory flang M8x1.25 and M10x1.25. Would class 8.8 work ok or do I need a stronger bolt???? Class 8.8 is strength of 800 psi


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

8.8 should be fine.


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

8.8 is equivalent to grade 5. 10.9 is equivalent to grade 8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help.... I've even looked online to order them and still can't find anything higher than 8.8


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Try here. They have 10.9:

Metric hex bolts - Bolt Depot


----------

